
Zuckerberg Smile - melzarei
https://terkelg.github.io/zuckerberg.smile/
======
_jal
Another FB security failure - they never should have left this control
exposed.

------
sahila
This is so dumb it's amusing.

------
saagarjha
The overflow: hidden on <body> made the slider not show up on my computer :(

------
sk0g
Is this just frame-by-frame stepping? Or is there some sort of magical
interpolation generating the middle steps?

~~~
anonytrary
Based on the other stuff changing in the background, it is probably the
former.

~~~
sp332
See also
[https://sambambam.github.io/zuckerberg.ears/](https://sambambam.github.io/zuckerberg.ears/)

------
blunte
I definitely trust that natural smile.

------
sergiotapia
Who leaked this integration test from the facebook codebase?

------
LeoPanthera
I'm uncomfortable with this public mockery of a person, even if he is a public
figure.

There are better ways to disagree with someone than ad hominem attacks.

~~~
blunte
It's only an attack if you see it as one. I didn't notice commentary on the
page.

~~~
barnaclejive
lol, I don't disagree in this case, but that makes ZERO sense in general

------
mclightning
Why was this flagged? Good thing I am using a 3rdparty site to read HN,
otherwise I wouldve missed.

~~~
codesternews
which site

~~~
blueberry_47
not OP but I use and love [https://hckrnews.com/](https://hckrnews.com/)

------
dosy
It's weird how his eyes don't change at all, but his elf-ears go up up up.

------
anonytrary
I could only get this to work by zooming out to 90% (Chrome 73). Suggestions:

    
    
      1. Give the slider some bottom margin so people can click it.
      2. Put your vanity note somewhere else because it is currently covering the slider.

------
1121redblackgo
Got a laugh, but I'm uncomfortable with this type of content being posted

------
craftoman
That's hilarious, stop.

